# The 'hard man' look



## liamwilson1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, i have just started out bodybuilding, eating the eggs that usual stuff, however im going on holiday with a mate in July and want to get the Daniel Craig James Bond look. http://img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2008/12/daniel_craig2912_450x344.jpg

Now i have no idea on how many reps and sets of exercises i should do to end up looking like this. what sort of exercises should i do to achieve my goal. I have searched all over the internet and have found nothing that has reps and sets etc. should i have longer rests in between sets or shorter sets. what sort of exercises should i do?

Thanks All.

Liamwilson1:confused1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what do you look like now??


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Do you have a crush on him? This is the third thread you've made about him. You'll never look like him due to muscle shape etc so just look at threads on here and get yourself a diet and routine sorted. Basically you want to look like him to pull all the birds on holiday?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

it depends what you look like now mate if you are skinny you need to eat loads, and heavy weights for 8 to 10 reps works well for me...


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

This guys a legend! I quote...

------------------

Hi,

sorry cant get enough of this website. My workout is shocking at the moment, i have no set routine. one mintue i am training my arms, next minute im training my chest. i do my whole arm everyday. triceps and biceps im currently curling 20kg 8x3 on hammer curl. triceps 37.7 on tricep pressdown (rope). what should i do as a routine? my aim is to get big for when i become a special constable with the police, so it looks like im in control of a situation if you see what i mean. especially get big around the upper body area.

Sorry if this sounds pathetic.

Regards

Liamwilson1

Thanks for the help. Just one more quick one. Im training to be a firefighter and aspire to have the 'firefighter' look. what muscles are making this guy look big in this picture http://images.rottentomatoes.com/ima...o_06_hires.jpg

Person in the blue tee shirt

Hi, what sort of exercises should i do to get the Daniel Craig James Bond routine?

Hi,

What muscles should i train to look big up top. I want to look good in a muscle tee in the summer (sounds bloody pathetic i know) i dont want to be toned, but want to start building more muscle. should i carry on with the 6-8 reps?

Hi,

i have been training for a good 7 months now, im getting bigger and people are noticing up top, however my arms have days were they are big and then they are small is this because they are not hydrated enough, or is it because training regime. im training 6 days a week day off on a sunday. I am mostly training my arms everyday. Im lifting heavier weights now and doing 6-8 reps then increasing the weight e.g.

Hammer Curl

20KG- 8x3

22KG-7x3

24KG-6x3

Please Help

Regards

LiamWilson1

-------------------------

FFS Liam, please decide what it is you are trianing for and take some of the advice you have been offered in th e countless other threads exactly like this one you have started in the last 10 days or so.

Thanks.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Daniel Craig is not Hard man look!

GHS is!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Someone posted a link to the same thread you made the other day!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

mrbez said:


> GHS is!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree GHS looks hard as nails


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Wee G said:


> This guys a legend! I quote...
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

daniel craig looks like a frail old man in the first pic and not much better in the second, maybe some trap development showing,

if i was you i would aspire to look like someone in a bit better shape


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

If Daniel Craig has "the hard man look" the this ugly c*nt must be a right 'orrible barsteward!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

to the OP. go into the diet section and have a read, the the training section. get a split training going on and eat eat eat and get big.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

liamwilson1 said:


> Hi, *i have just started out bodybuilding*, eating the eggs that usual stuff, however im going on holiday with a mate *in July and want to get the Daniel Craig James Bond look.*
> 
> *YOU WILL ACHIEVE NOTHING, SORRY MATE BUT YOU NEED AT LEAST A YEAR OF HARD TRAINING AND PROPER NUTRITION TO SEE.....SOME RESULTS DEPENDING FROM YOUR SOMATOTYPE,AGE ETC.* :crying:
> 
> ...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

So you want to look like 007 in july........get yourself on some good high strength steroids mate


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

liamwilson1 said:


> Hi, i have just started out bodybuilding, eating the eggs that usual stuff, however im going on holiday with a mate in July and want to get the Daniel Craig James Bond look. http://img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2008/12/daniel_craig2912_450x344.jpg
> 
> Now i have no idea on how many reps and sets of exercises i should do to end up looking like this. what sort of exercises should i do to achieve my goal. I have searched all over the internet and have found nothing that has reps and sets etc. should i have longer rests in between sets or shorter sets. what sort of exercises should i do?
> 
> ...


Quintessential newbie talk. How old are you liam


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

think you all scared him away lol


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

pea head said:


> So you want to look like 007 in july........get yourself on some good high strength steroids mate


The most sensible advice given.

Take Steriods

Train Hard

Eat Big

Get Big & Hard....... (muscles that is)


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> So you want to look like 007 in july........get yourself on some good high strength steroids mate


 :bounce:

just train, run, punch and eat you will build your own look


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^ oh a spin class


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

haha ur indecisive about everything yes you are no im not yeah iam yeah no hang on no im not oh hang on i sound pathetic


----------

